# Tucks April 19



## Brad J (Apr 13, 2014)

looking to see if people are interested in tucks next Saturday, I will leave Pinkham Notch to start hiking at 7am to be at bowl by 10am , I am in my extremely late 50's so a little slow.A couple of runs and ski out to be at car by 3Pm. Looked very good from Wildcat yesterday, If temps are good should be a great day.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 14, 2014)

Wish I could join you but, Sunday is Easter. Pinkham Notch is a long way from here. I still need to break my Tux cherry ;-) but will probably need a long weekend to do it. Looking forward to your report  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 14, 2014)

Saturday was freaking awsome .Tucks is skiing great now, Start early when snows firm ,tougher hiking in slush ,little headwall was good but with some melt out could be done in a week. only a few small bear spots on the Sherby
Bring plenty of water, I did'nt drink enough and had massive leg cramps.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 15, 2014)

The weekend after is looking better for me


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 15, 2014)

19th is probably out for me.  I do plan to hit it this spring  but the timing will probably end up being semi last minute based on weather and work.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 15, 2014)

My son is planning to go up again this yr on the 26th


----------



## Brad J (Apr 19, 2014)

Changed my plan to the 26th , to many commitments  this weekend , hope the snow holds


----------



## yeggous (Apr 19, 2014)

There are a bunch of ski club people going up that day.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

